

An Analysis of My Dreams Over the Past Year - typpo
http://www.ianww.com/blog/2013/04/14/an-analysis-of-my-dreams-over-the-past-year/

======
pan69
Interesting. I remember some parts of my dreams. They're not really stories I
can tell or write down but they're more like places with a specific feeling or
emotion.

